# This or That



## Nadia_ (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm pretty sure most of you have seen this game before.  
I will start with two similar items...state your preference of the two and then post your own similar items....and so on and so forth.

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 14, 2010)

tea

My turn:
shoelaces or velcro?


----------



## Nadia_ (Nov 14, 2010)

Velcro

Day or Night?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 14, 2010)

Night

one lump or two?


----------



## Alix (Nov 14, 2010)

If its sugar - two, if its on my noggin - NONE!

Nuts or raisins?


----------



## Nadia_ (Nov 14, 2010)

Nuts!  (LOVE nuts!!)

Read the book or wait for the movie?


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 14, 2010)

book

beef or chicken?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 14, 2010)

chicken

ham or bacon


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 14, 2010)

Ham

Hot tea or iced tea?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hot tea

noodles or rice


----------



## Alix (Nov 14, 2010)

Hot tea!

Herbal or black tea?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 14, 2010)

Black tea

noodles or rice


----------



## Alix (Nov 14, 2010)

Ooo, tough one...I'm going with noodles. 

Chinese or Japanese food?


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 14, 2010)

noodles

Here's one for you

religious or secular?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 14, 2010)

Chinese

Rock or Jazz


----------



## Alix (Nov 14, 2010)

Rock!

Math or Language Arts


----------



## Nadia_ (Nov 14, 2010)

Language Arts (despise math)

Salt or Pepper?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 15, 2010)

Pepper
Chips or Crisps


----------



## buckytom (Nov 15, 2010)

hey, that's a trick question. they're the same thing.

chips here, crisps over there. so i'll take chips. "utz" brand no salt added potato chips, if possible.

pie or cake?


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 15, 2010)

pie

corn or beans


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 15, 2010)

beans

chocolate or vanilla


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 15, 2010)

vanilla

pumpkin or pecan pie


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 15, 2010)

pumpkin


Football or Basketball?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 15, 2010)

Football
Soccer or Rugby


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 15, 2010)

Rugby


Fiction or Non-Fiction


----------



## Alix (Nov 15, 2010)

Fiction

Cooking or baking?


----------



## MSC (Nov 15, 2010)

LOL about to get myself in trouble again!  Re this game, may I suggest...
That it would (IMO) more interesting if the next person in line had to relate the next answer to one of the subjects in the previous post.
For example, going on the initial "coffee or tea", instead of choosing a preference of the two and then posting something totally unrelated, suppose that the ensuing answer had to contain one or the other of the two choices, I.E. coffee or cake, or tea or biscuits.  Then the next person in line would have a choice of two subjects to relate to, meaning that "coffee" or "tea" could continue for a few more posts before the other subject was chosen.  Not unlike the "song title" game where at least one word from the title has to be used in the next post.
My apologies for the long-winded explanation, just my early morning stimulus from...I believe it was "coffee"!


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 15, 2010)

Baking (but of course everyone knew that already )

Bread or cake?


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 15, 2010)

cake

cake or cookies


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 15, 2010)

cookies or chips


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 15, 2010)

chips or fish?


----------



## Alix (Nov 15, 2010)

Zhizara, you have to answer the question before you give another choice, you too joesfolk. I'll start us up again and say:

cake (cookies are great but lets face it...cake ROCKS)

Facebook or Myspace?


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 15, 2010)

Facebook

pretzels or cheesepuffs?


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 15, 2010)

pretzels

Fancy restaurant or Chinese take-out


----------



## mudbug (Nov 15, 2010)

tough one, LP! I don't get to go to fancy restaurants often enough, so let's go with that choice.  Guess that means I have to get dressed up, though, right?   OK................(big sigh).

white chocolate raspberry or chocolate truffle ice cream?  (I've had both lately)


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 15, 2010)

Mudbug, you have made it equally hard for me as I am a vanilla kinda girl (and Chinese take-out)

But I will go with White Chocolate Raspberry!

surf board or snowboard (warm weather or cold weather)


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 15, 2010)

surf board

lake or ocean?


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 15, 2010)

Lake

Ketchup or gravy (on fries)


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 15, 2010)

Ketchup

Gravy or Butter (on mashed)?


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 15, 2010)

Alix said:


> Zhizara, you have to answer the question before you give another choice, you too joesfolk. I'll start us up again and say:
> 
> cake (cookies are great but lets face it...cake ROCKS)
> 
> Facebook or Myspace?



I thought it was obvious that I was choosing cookies.  Sorry but I'd rather have cookies.  Not much of a cake person.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 15, 2010)

MSC said:


> LOL about to get myself in trouble again!  Re this game, may I suggest...
> That it would (IMO) more interesting if the next person in line had to relate the next answer to one of the subjects in the previous post.
> For example, going on the initial "coffee or tea", instead of choosing a preference of the two and then posting something totally unrelated, suppose that the ensuing answer had to contain one or the other of the two choices, I.E. coffee or cake, or tea or biscuits.  Then the next person in line would have a choice of two subjects to relate to, meaning that "coffee" or "tea" could continue for a few more posts before the other subject was chosen.  Not unlike the "song title" game where at least one word from the title has to be used in the next post.
> My apologies for the long-winded explanation, just my early morning stimulus from...I believe it was "coffee"!



I agree.  It doesn't make much sense if the choices aren't related to the chosen item.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 15, 2010)

extra rules, or no rules.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 16, 2010)

no rules

chaos or anarchy?


----------



## taxlady (Nov 16, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> no rules
> 
> chaos or anarchy?



I saw a graffito that read "Anarchy or chaos!"

I choose *anarchy*

anarchy or libertarian?


----------



## Alix (Nov 16, 2010)

Libertarian. 

Too cold or too hot?


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 16, 2010)

Alix said:


> Zhizara, you have to answer the question before you give another choice, you too joesfolk. I'll start us up again and say:
> 
> cake (cookies are great but lets face it...cake ROCKS)
> 
> Facebook or Myspace?


 At that time the question was cookies or chips.  I choose chips and countered with fish as in fish or chips.


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 16, 2010)

Tough one...too cold.

silk or denim


----------



## Alix (Nov 16, 2010)

joesfolk said:


> At that time the question was cookies or chips.  I choose chips and countered with fish as in fish or chips.



I see, it was just in two different posts, with Zhizara's in the middle. No matter, we're back on track now. 

Denim. Its too danged cold for silk right now!

Levis or Designer jeans?


----------



## buckytom (Nov 16, 2010)

le he he he he vi's, haw haw!

beer or wine?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 16, 2010)

Wine

bourbon or scotch


----------



## Alix (Nov 16, 2010)

Scotch! Bourbon is 

Beaches or mountains?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 16, 2010)

Mountains!

Cities or towns?


----------



## Alix (Nov 16, 2010)

Cities!

Singing or dancing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2010)

Dancing

Eating or Cooking?


----------



## Alix (Nov 17, 2010)

Tough question! 

Eating. 

Cooking or baking? (did I say that already?)


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 17, 2010)

tough choice

cooking

work or play? (no you can't have both!)


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 17, 2010)

Play (since I work with food, it IS play!)

Play or Movie


----------



## taxlady (Nov 17, 2010)

Movie

old or new?


----------



## babetoo (Nov 17, 2010)

old

hot or cold


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 17, 2010)

cold

3 choices on this one:

CSI or CSI: Miami or CSI: New York?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2010)

CSI

Law & Order or Law & Order:SVU


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 18, 2010)

Law & Order

America's Funniest Videos or 1,000 Ways to Die


----------



## buckytom (Nov 18, 2010)

america's funniest videos.

this thread reminds me of an old tune reborne in a recent commercial.

doo - dah - dipity.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfJnqbudMzs



ok, so, dippity doo, or brylcreem?


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 18, 2010)

dippity doo

(Bucky, you are nuts and please don't every change!!)

Orange juice or apple juice?


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 18, 2010)

apple juice

beer or wine


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 18, 2010)

Wine

cats or dogs


----------



## Nadia_ (Nov 18, 2010)

CATS!!!

Rain or Snow?


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 18, 2010)

Rain, I'm from Michigan tired of snow and winter hasn't even started yet!

music or books


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 18, 2010)

Books

spinach - raw or cooked?


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 18, 2010)

cooked...lightly


soup or salad?


----------



## Alix (Nov 18, 2010)

SOUP!!! MMMMMMMM!

French onion or chicken noodle?


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 18, 2010)

No contest...french onion!

Education or experience?


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 18, 2010)

joesfolk said:


> No contest...french onion!
> 
> Education or experience?




Experience

Sweet or Savory


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 18, 2010)

Savory


City or Country


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 18, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> Savory
> 
> 
> City or Country


 

Country

Rich or Happy


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 18, 2010)

Happy of course!

country or city


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 18, 2010)

Happy being rich

hot or cold (weather)


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 18, 2010)

cold

mashed potatoes or baked potato?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 18, 2010)

baked


mild or spicy?


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 18, 2010)

spicy

Tabasco or Texas Pete?


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> spicy
> 
> Tabasco or Texas Pete?




neither  Tapatio (no vinegar)

facial hair or clean shaven


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 18, 2010)

Facial hair


goose or duck down


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 18, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Facial hair
> 
> 
> goose or duck down




goose

surf or turf


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 18, 2010)

turf

sesame seed buns or plain buns?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 18, 2010)

sesame seed bun


Paper or plastic?


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 18, 2010)

Paper

I'll use the one that got skipped over earlier

(live in) country or city


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 18, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> Paper
> 
> I'll use the one that got skipped over earlier
> 
> (live in) country or city



It was posted before you by *4meandthem* and answered by me

Country

Bacon or Sausage


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 18, 2010)

Bacon

silk or cotton?


----------



## taxlady (Nov 18, 2010)

silk

Espresso or French press (coffee)


----------



## buckytom (Nov 18, 2010)

espresso

make it a double, and nix the lemon. some dulce with it would be nice.

tiramisu or tartufo?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 19, 2010)

Tiramisu


regular or decaf?


----------



## buckytom (Nov 19, 2010)

lol, decaf espresso? superfluity at it's best.

in other words, like teets on a bull. 

so, regular espresso it is.


grappa or cognac, to finish.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 19, 2010)

buckytom said:


> lol, decaf espresso? superfluity at it's best.
> 
> in other words, like teets on a bull.
> 
> ...


 

I've heard it ordered!!!  I just shake my head and order my quad shot breve.

Cognac


Doublemint or Juicyfruit?


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 19, 2010)

doublemint


butter pecan or vanilla?


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 19, 2010)

Butter pecan

board games or video games?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 19, 2010)

Board Games
cabbage or spinach


----------



## Nadia_ (Nov 19, 2010)

Cabbage

Jennifer or Angelina?


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 19, 2010)

Jennifer

Tom Selleck or Tom Cruise?


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 19, 2010)

Um, uh, do I have to pick one? I guess it would have to be tom ...nah I just can't do it! 

Tom Cruise or Keith Urban


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 19, 2010)

(I would have gone for Tom Selleck!)

Keith Urban

book or Kindle?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 19, 2010)

Kindle (whats a kindle)

Right or Left


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 19, 2010)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Kindle (whats a kindle)
> 
> Right or Left


A Kindle is an electronic device. You can download books onto it and read them on the screen.

Right

Marshmallows or whipped cream (in your hot chocolate)?


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 19, 2010)

marshmallows

cheesecake or pecan pie


----------



## Alix (Nov 19, 2010)

Pecan pie


texting or calling?


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 19, 2010)

Until they straighten out the problems, give me a book.

bacon or ham?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 19, 2010)

Ham
Champagne or Cava


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 19, 2010)

Alix said:


> Pecan pie
> 
> 
> texting or calling?


 
Calling

Literature or Math


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 19, 2010)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Ham
> Champagne or Cava


 
Had to look it up...Cava

Bringing it back together...

Literature or Math


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 19, 2010)

literature


shaving or plucking?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 20, 2010)

Shaving
Waxing or electrolysis


----------



## taxlady (Nov 20, 2010)

waxing

long or short (hair)


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 20, 2010)

short
Dye or natural


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 20, 2010)

natural

soup or salad


----------



## buckytom (Nov 20, 2010)

au naturel!

death or taxes.


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 20, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> natural
> 
> soup or salad



soup

rounded or square (finger nails)


----------



## Alix (Nov 20, 2010)

buckytom said:


> au naturel!
> 
> death or taxes.


Taxes. Its just money. 




PattY1 said:


> soup
> 
> rounded or square (finger nails)


Rounded, I wear contacts and square ones HURT. 

Playstation or Xbox?


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Alix said:


> Taxes. Its just money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think the square ones look fake.


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 20, 2010)

electrolysis


Turkey or sides?


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 20, 2010)

sides

corn or green beans


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 20, 2010)

green beans


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 20, 2010)

Since Joesfolk forgot a new one I will pick up the dropped one

Playstation or XBox?

XBox

Halibut or Cod (fish & Chips)


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 20, 2010)

Cod

Potato salad or Macaroni salad?


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 20, 2010)

Potato Salad

Leftover pizza - hot or cold


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 20, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> Potato Salad
> 
> Leftover pizza - hot or cold




Hot

Chicken
Fried or BBQ


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 20, 2010)

Fried

Print or digital


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 21, 2010)

digital

MP3 or CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 21, 2010)

CD

classic movies or new movies


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 21, 2010)

new movies

steak or lobster


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 21, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> new movies
> 
> steak or lobster




Turf (steak)

Mexican or Italian (food)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 21, 2010)

PattY1 said:


> Mexican or Italian (food)


 
Now that is a really tough choice <flipping coin>

Mexican

cream, 1/2&1/2 or creamer (for your coffee)


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 21, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now that is a really tough choice <flipping coin>
> 
> Mexican
> 
> cream, 1/2&1/2 or creamer (for your coffee)




1/2 & 1/2

Meatballs or sausage (spaghetti)


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 21, 2010)

PattY1 said:


> 1/2 & 1/2
> 
> Meatballs or sausage (spaghetti)


Meatballs

Non-alcoholic eggnog or Alcoholic eggnog?


----------



## Nadia_ (Nov 21, 2010)

Non-alcoholic eggnog or Alcoholic eggnog?

Alcoholic

Silver or Gold?


----------



## Alix (Nov 21, 2010)

Gold. 

Comedy or action movies?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 22, 2010)

Alix said:


> Gold.
> 
> Comedy or action movies?


 
<flipping coin>

Action Movies

Nature or History shows?


----------



## Alix (Nov 22, 2010)

Hmmm...depends on the History. If its war then I'm tuned out, but if its ancient civilizations or archaeology, I'm hooked. Nature shows are always fun though. 


Harry Potter or Twilight?


----------



## taxlady (Nov 22, 2010)

"Nature or History shows?"

Hard choice.

Nature shows.

Nature show or nature walk?


----------



## Alix (Nov 22, 2010)

Beat you to it taxlady, the question is Harry Potter or Twilight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 22, 2010)

Harry Potter!!!!!!!

Disney or Pixar?


(yes, I know Pixar is part of Disney now)


----------



## Alix (Nov 22, 2010)

I knew I like you PF! Harry is da MAN. 

Um...I think I'm going to have to say Pixar because there are some Disney flicks I'm not fond of, but I haven't seen a Pixar one yet that didn't amuse the heck out of me. I guess I'm just a cartoonaholic. 

Breakfast or supper?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 22, 2010)

Breakfast

sweet or dill (pickles)


----------



## taxlady (Nov 22, 2010)

dill

pickles or chutney?


----------



## Alix (Dec 14, 2010)

Pickles

Maple or chocolate fudge?


----------



## PattY1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Alix said:


> Pickles
> 
> Maple or chocolate fudge?



Maple

Grilled or Fried


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 14, 2010)

PattY1 said:


> Maple
> 
> Grilled or Fried


Grilled

Regular or Curly Fries


----------



## PattY1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> Grilled
> 
> Regular or Curly Fries



Regular

Eve of or the Holiday


----------



## Alix (Dec 14, 2010)

Holy cow Patty, tough one! I'm going with the actual holiday. 

Cookies or Brownies?


----------

